# Proud new 29FBHS Outback owners



## OutbackCamp'n (Apr 26, 2004)

We are now the proud owners of a 2004 Outback 29FBHS Fifth wheel. I still can't get over all of the storage space this camper has. My wife just loves the interior of these Outback campers. I have to admit, I was leaning towards the Ameri-camp fifth wheel instead but my wife Kim was absoluetly sold on the Outback. A wise man once told me, get the p/u truck that you want and the camper that your wife wants and you both we have many happy camping days ahead in your future.

One sad note though, our mounting brackets for the new Reese hitch will not be in until the end of the month. So for now we get to admire it while it sits on the dealers lot. Good thing we live close by to the dealer so we can pay the camper alot of visits until the hitch work is done.

Great website, hats off to those who created this web forum.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

OutbackCamp said:


> the camper that your wife wants and you both we have many happy camping days ahead in your future.


Smart man









and....Welcome to a great site


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

OutbackCamp said:


> A wise man once told me, get the p/u truck that you want and the camper that your wife wants and you both we have many happy camping days ahead in your future.


Amen to that!










Jeff welcome to the Outbackers! Congrats on your new camper too. Hope you feel at home here and look forward to joining in the fun here.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

How did I wind up with the camper AND truck my wife wanted?









Enjoy your new camper!!!

Mike


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, Jeff & Kim:
Is this your first RV or are you upgrading? We are brand new to RV'ing and just fell in love with the Outback, too. Many happy days are ahead.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> How did I wind up with the camper AND truck my wife wanted?


Mike

I feel your pain....er







share your joy of having a loving wife who knows what's best for me







....How's that dear







.

Tim


----------



## OutbackCamp'n (Apr 26, 2004)

Summergames84,

This is our second RV. We started out with a used 1979 Dodge Class C, motorhome for two years and then decided to upgrade to a fifth wheel. This was quite an upgrade for us but that's okay because we also do alot of traveling because of my military career.

Thanks everyone for the Welcome. Look forward to chating more about Outback items with everyone soon.


----------

